# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  kartu ID

## 3as

tolong tanya para boss KOI'S, kartu anggota di kirim atau harus diambil yahhh.......??????????

soalnya I di luar kota nich.....

sama tolong tanya KARTU ID KOI'S bisa digunakan untuk  DISCOUNT CARD dimana  aja nich ? HE.........HE........

----------


## showa

korting pasti ada om akan tetapi utk daerah malang sepertinya belum ada cabang nya nih.

gimana kalo dimulai kortingnya dari penghuni kolam om dulu.......?  ::  

heheheheheh

----------


## 3as

boleh aja pak, tapi jangan lebih dari seribu lima ratus, HE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
hi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ha,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

ini untuk bisa dapet ID gimana? ehehe boleh d kalo ada ID discount di showroom saya. tapi ikan2nya masih local aja nih ya.. 5%.

mau tanya ini soal id serius nggak sihh ehehhe?

----------


## William Pantoni

Cara nya isi formulir online yg ada di thread ini dan kirim kembali.
Setelah byr...no ID nya akan dikirim pak Rudy. Murah meriah kok 100ribu/tahun tp benefit nya bnyk.

----------


## steamkoi

Sipp thanks :)) saya isi formulirnya dulu d, Nanti saya buat Discount khusus untuk members2 yang memiliki Id kalau belanja koi di Store saya :))). Saya akan umumkan Info selanjutnya!!!

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Rudy dan bpk2 lain nya....ide pak Irvan boleh jg tuh dgn adanya ID KOI dpt discount klu beli ikan utk merangsang para koi's  lainnya mendaftar jadi anggota   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

Di kiosnya om rudi juga dapet kok. Ya kan om rudi??!   ::

----------


## Nachacha

> Cara nya isi formulir online yg ada di thread ini dan kirim kembali.
> Setelah byr...no ID nya akan dikirim pak Rudy. Murah meriah kok 100ribu/tahun tp benefit nya bnyk.


Wah ada kartu anggotanya yah, saya kok belum dapet. Kalau ID sih dah di e-mail... kartunya belom dikirim nih

----------


## dattairadian

Padahal waktu Koi Festival kemaren, P Rudi wara-wiri bawa segepok kartu ID untuk dibagikan kepada yang belum mendapatkan kartu. Sayang pak Cahyo ban nya kempes   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Yup pak william :)) nanti saya adakan discount untuk setiap pembelian Ikan2 di store saya, biar nambahin semangat para penggemar koi dan terbentuknya tali komunikasi yang mantab atara pehobi,peternak ataupun importir koi :)), nih saya sudah isi formulirnya..nanti hari senin sekalian deh sama pembayarannya sipp!! Salam.

NGomong2 di tempatnya pak Rudi juga dapet discount? wuihhh ehehe sehabis saya dapet Id langsung belanja nih :))) ehheh.

Salam Kenal Pak Rudy..  :D

----------


## koifishlover

boss rudy.... kartu anggotanya ambil dimana yah...? apa dikirimi ke rumah ..?  ::

----------

